# Recent Geology grad seeking sponsorship



## Firefly44 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello-

I am an American that just graduated in May with my Bachelor's in Geology. I am looking for a geologist position, hopefully in Brisbane, but am open to other east coast cities. I also have a business background, working as both a business and systems analyst, doing project management and vendor management work.

Growing up in Hawaii I had friends who were from and spoke highly of Australia, and after research of my own, I have long wanted to move there to work as a geologist. 

I am a hard worker and willing to work my way up in a company. My goal is to obtain permanent residency and eventually become an Australian citizen.

I know there are a lot of opportunities for geologists out there, but if anyone has any advice/recommendations, please let me know!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Firefly44 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to send a quick update the Lester Associates have confirmed that they will sponsor me with a 457 visa if I am able to obtain a position on their list. Yay! 

Now I just need to find a job, but glad to have 457 sponsorship!


----------



## marissa (Mar 3, 2012)

Hiya, I know this post is quite old. I was just wondering if you got a geology job and how you're getting on? What is your shift pattern?
We are hoping to move to WA when my partner graduates in Geology next year


----------



## Firefly44 (Sep 10, 2011)

marissa said:


> Hiya, I know this post is quite old. I was just wondering if you got a geology job and how you're getting on? What is your shift pattern?
> We are hoping to move to WA when my partner graduates in Geology next year


Hi Marissa-

After applying to a number of places and not hearing back from most of them, I actually decided to postpone this and finish my Master's degree in geology and look again this fall.

I did get a couple interviews from one place in Brisbane, and the manager was very positive and said they'd be hiring 2 or 3 people every other month throughout this year, but then he went on holiday and I have yet to hear back from him. ???

In the meantime, I've gotten an internship at ExxonMobil this summer and will be graduating this December, so will be sending applications out again in the fall to see what my options are.

Good luck to your partner next year! I would say to watch when the job postings come out. I have a search alert for 'graduate geologist' on indeed <dot> com <dot> au, and I just saw Barrick is posting for graduate geologists for 2013! Apps are due 18 April. Have your partner start applying well in advance of graduating.

Also, if you're open to NZ, it's easier to get a visa, and you can apply for that soon and get approved prior to looking for a job. A recruiter contacted me about that, so just thought I'd pass that along, as well.

Anyway, sorry I don't have better info for you, but hope that helps! If your partner is successful in obtaining a position, please post an update on here, so others can learn from your experience.

Take care!


----------



## marissa (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply.

Some students that graduated from his course last year got offered Geology jobs after telephone interviews so that was making us feeling quite hopeful.

Since posting this though I have just realised that he only gets 60 points as he won't have 3 years experience in this occupation and he is 31  I was under the illusion that geologists were in such high demand that if you got employer sponsorship that the usual point system wouldn't apply. 

Rather frustrating as I get 65 points and my occupation (counsellor) is also on schedule 2 of the SOL list but I only have a Diploma in Counselling and Degree in unrelated subject and VETASS say that I need a degree in counselling even though I have the experience and qualifications to work and be accredited as a counsellor in Australia.

Guess we'll either need to think about me doing a degree or my partner getting 3 years experience first which feels like such a long time 

Good luck with your Masters and future job prospects in Australia. I look forward to hearing updates of your progress.

Marissa


----------



## marissa (Mar 3, 2012)

unless he can get 20 points for superior english! any idea how difficult it is to achieve this?


----------



## Firefly44 (Sep 10, 2011)

marissa said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Some students that graduated from his course last year got offered Geology jobs after telephone interviews so that was making us feeling quite hopeful.
> 
> ...


You should talk to a recruiter in OZ who knows more about the point system and how it works. I used linkedin to connect with many recruiters and I was actually told the same thing - that if you can get employer sponsored, then the point system does not matter and the employer takes care of the paperwork. Lester Associates can also help explaining things, since your partner can get a 457 sponsorship through them - he just needs to send them a copy of his degree and transcripts for them to verify. They will sponsor you, just won't help you find a job. I am older than 30, too, so I totally understand.

The point system does matter if you're trying to get a visa prior to gaining employment, which is definitely beneficial and makes hiring you a LOT easier. Some companies don't want to deal with the paperwork.


----------



## Firefly44 (Sep 10, 2011)

marissa said:


> unless he can get 20 points for superior english! any idea how difficult it is to achieve this?


The country you are born in makes a difference. If you're not from an English speaking country, you have to take a test, but if you are from a country where English is the native language and attended a university from the same, they are not as concerned. I was told not to worry about that, and I doubt he will have any issues getting 20 points.


----------



## marissa (Mar 3, 2012)

That's great thanks. We will check that out.

I have also seen counselling jobs advertised with sponsorship without requiring a degree in counselling so there must be a loop hole that we can get through. 

I keep going round in circles of being really motivated and excited about moving to Oz then frustrated and confused with the visa process and run away ignoring it for a while :~

If I can find out any other information about previous geologist graduates that got jobs in australia, I will post the information here later


----------



## Firefly44 (Sep 10, 2011)

marissa said:


> That's great thanks. We will check that out.
> 
> I have also seen counselling jobs advertised with sponsorship without requiring a degree in counselling so there must be a loop hole that we can get through.
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel (excited/frustrated)! My husband is 31, has a great project manager job where he can work from home, but only an Associates degree, which doesn't account for any points, so have been relying on me getting a geology job there to get us there.

There are so many geology jobs posted, I don't see how your partner (and I) can't eventually get a job, so I have high hopes for us.


----------



## marissa (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah me too. fingers crossed we'll all be living in Oz soon 

As far as I am aware you need to pass the English test regardless of English being your first language and it is tests reading, writing, speaking & listening. You need to get score of 8 for EVERY section to get 20 points. 7 points for each section to get 10 points.


----------



## Firefly44 (Sep 10, 2011)

marissa said:


> yeah me too. fingers crossed we'll all be living in Oz soon
> 
> As far as I am aware you need to pass the English test regardless of English being your first language and it is tests reading, writing, speaking & listening. You need to get score of 8 for EVERY section to get 20 points. 7 points for each section to get 10 points.


Good to know! I just visited the immi <dot> gov <dot> au site (http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english.htm#d) and this is what it says:

"You meet the English language threshold of competent if you hold a valid passport from, and are a citizen of, one of the following countries:

United Kingdom (UK)
Canada
New Zealand
United States of America (USA)
Republic of Ireland."

Also, I saw that the test agency they use it ielts <dot> org and there is a sample test there, if you want to look it over:
http://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information/test_sample/general_training_-_reading.aspx

(Yay - it let me post a link! Hopefully it works!)


----------

